# The good old days



## Dhaffner (Dec 29, 2011)

The good part of spending the holidays with family instead of fishing is you get a chance to remember the good old days. It's hard to think that a year ago at this time we were still slaying the 'eyes in the boat!






With some Bonus fat boys






but for now It's back to the hard water...










What do you think, are the good old days today, or are they in the past??


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

The fishing has been pretty good so far this winter in SD. Best season yet? I guess only time will tell, but there are a lot of sloughs and shallow lakes teeming with 8-12" perch this year.


----------



## Frank k (Feb 6, 2013)

Can't wait to get out. Had not been out for a month. Looks awesome! 
Congrats and wish me luck!


----------

